# Trailer ?



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I am looking at buying a trailer that is 12 feet long 5 wide and 4 high. My question is do you think it is big enough. The guy that I am buying it from says that it will hold 8 dozen fullbodies and four blinds and I just don't see how a trailer of that size will hold it. I know a 12' that is larger would be better but at $2000 for everything with the decoys and blinds would you regret buying a trailer of that size?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

8 doz deeks, and 4 blinds with trailer for 2k. depends on the shape!


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was thinking I am going to meet the guy later in the week but wanted to get some opinions. From the sounds of it is fairly new but is homemade with a rack for a boat on the top of it.


----------

